# How is the Radio ACTUALLY supposed to work?



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

So, it's clear one can pick from various options across PHONE, TUNE IN, STREAMING, USB, etc, and set favorites. My question is about expected behaviour. Here are some examples of how it's working in our car which seem odd.

In the morning, there is no radio in the garage as there is "no connectivity" That seems to resolve in about 5-10 seconds. I think the car has come out of a deep sleep overnight.

I KNOW I left the radio on CNN (TuneIN) the night before and yet, this morning when I walk up and get in the car it's trying to play a Podcast (FastMoney) that I played ONCE about two months ago. It's playing I think the latest episode, but I just want it to have stayed on CNN. Or whatever I last left the radio tuned to.

Later in the day, I park the car and come back and it's still tuned to CNN. Fine, that works.

A bit LATER in the day after parking the car all day I get in and it's showing me FM radio favorites (and also showing no connectivity again) It's not streaming ANYTHING at this point, even though the car shows four bars LTE.

I click on CNN in the favorites, and it won't play (spinning wheel) so I then click on the next favorite, bloomberg which plays, they I have to click back on CNN and that will now play.

Is THAT the way this stuff is supposed to work?

Years ago (okay, over 2 decades ago) I started working in R&D at one of the top automotive manufacturers in the world. I got to test a lot of really amazing things, technology that oddly and surprisingly to me is JUST NOW making it into consumer vehicles. One of the things I was testing was an RFID credit card that one kept in their wallet. When you walked up to the car in the morning, it KNEW whose card it was, it automatically plotted the WORK destination into the satnav (that's what we called it back then ;-). Assuming of course it was a Mon-FRI, otherwise it would most likely plot me a route to the market.

It AUTOMATICALLY switched my Radio to the most popular selection during the morning commute. (not the top preset mind you, the most frequent for the TIME OF DAY). And plotted my route around traffic for the fastest commute time. (I usually belayed that as it wanted to route me through town and backroads, which was quick but I wanted to get to my little section of the autobahn so I could have my 250kmph espresso wake up fix.

What should we expect the radio to be able to do, and shouldn't it just leave it on the LAST station that a user has it set to-at least?


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Please contact tesla support about all this - of course it's futzed up, but we need to make them aware that many people are hoping for improvements. On your account page, go to Manage, then use the Ask A Question form.


----------



## Bob Hinden (Jul 30, 2017)

I have reported this issue earlier to [email protected]. I got a response from Tesla thanking me for the bug report, but still not fixed in the version of software I am running (2018.26.3).

Good if more folks report it.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I haven't noticed this on mine. Always resumes what it was playing before.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

You are extremely lucky then. And no, I don't expect any big changes until version 9 comes out, if then.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

sduck said:


> You are extremely lucky then. And no, I don't expect any big changes until version 9 comes out, if then.


Do you use phone as key? Do you use a saved profile in the car?
(I'm trying to brainstorm on what might be different.)


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

John said:


> Do you use phone as key? Do you use a saved profile in the car?
> (I'm trying to brainstorm on what might be different.)


So, I'll add my details. I use phone as key and have a saved profile.

I'm pretty much the only driver for now, but there is another phone key connected to the car.

it COULD be something like when the other phone is nearby it switches something, but its not switching the actual user profile.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> So, I'll add my details. I use phone as key and have a saved profile.
> 
> I'm pretty much the only driver for now, but there is another phone key connected to the car.
> 
> it COULD be something like when the other phone is nearby it switches something, but its not switching the actual user profile.


It's pretty easy to add a phone as a key, so I'd consider going into the car's UI and deleting the other phone key. Eliminate that as a cause, at least. Worth a try?


----------

